# ECHORR Challenge... anyone attending...



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Will there be any HT Guys going... inquiring minds to put names with faces...

Bob and Tom should have the O-Goes_HO by then...

Saturday lunch break offers time to bs...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

I would've been going, but our team captain isn't able to make it.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

So 4 people can't go because of 1?


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah once he said he couldn't go things fell apart.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't believe only 2 people from HT are going. I thought trere were sooooo many racers here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> I can't believe only 2 people from HT are going. I thought trere were sooooo many racers here.



I was there and didn't know there was going to be a track!!! There was lots of racing going on. I have a few pics I am downloading now. Give me a little bit.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> I can't believe only 2 people from HT are going. I thought trere were sooooo many racers here.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I was there. I ran a few laps also, but not with any class legal cars, just some stuff I brought from home to try on a real track. After seeing how nice that track was, it made me want to smash my Tyco track with a sledgehammer...lol


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you very much:tongue:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


>


Thank you, thank you, thank you very much.(like ELVIS)


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Guys you were at the _show_, not the Challenge, which is next weekend.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

ooops, I thought you meant the race at the show...lol...as for the challenge, thats a negative. I dont have any cars like that. However, I did buy all the parts to build one after checking them out at the show. Maybe another time.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Check it out


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I give up.:freak::tongue:


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*challenge*

I will be going.
gary


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Guys you were at the _show_, not the Challenge, which is next weekend.


Do you have the info on this challenge?? I looked in the events section but not sure Gene.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

http://echorr.com/


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

And away we go, see you guys Monday.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i was there had aball


----------

